# Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 Lizenz Übertragen?



## Thomse (30. August 2011)

*Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 Lizenz Übertragen?*

*Hi

ich möchte mein windows neu installieren und will meine kaspersky lizenz mit auf das frische windows übertragen..

kann mir jemand sagen ob das überhaupt möglich ist??*


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 Lizenz Übertragen?*

Ja, einfach Dein Kaspersky neu insten, Code eingeben und Du wirst die Restzeit nutzen können.


----------

